# Texas breeder



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I know a lot of people come here looking for breeders and asking for references. I know a lot of those times random posters pop up recommending breeders. Just make sure you do your own research on who your doing business with.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

That is exactly what I think of when someone mentions a puppy mill. Disgusting.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I don’t understand why the person did not report this instead of just filming it Those poor dogs...


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

HollandN said:


> I don’t understand why the person did not report this instead of just filming it Those poor dogs...


This has been reported to animal control and there is an open case.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Rabidwolfie said:


> That is exactly what I think of when someone mentions a puppy mill. Disgusting.


This person has been a breeder for a long time. It’s a known thing in the GSD community.


----------



## BritSuisse (Apr 1, 2019)

This is disgusting! I hope someone can step in and save those poor dogs. That is an awful living condition, and my heart breaks to see them living in such filth.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> This person has been a breeder for a long time. It’s a known thing in the GSD community.


That's terrible and only makes it worse that this has been known about for so long and no one has been able to fix it.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Something awful must have happened in this person's life. Obviously treating any animal like that is criminal. But that can't have been the way it was always. Looking back at her website, she had some really nice dogs, and worked them. Sad, but it's good that this situation was reported!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm not sure how many saw the photos of the living conditions within the home, but it seems mental illness plays a part of this poor tragedy. I heard from Melinda Weber on a Facebook post that the breeder seems to have gotten wind of the raid by the police and AC and took off with some dogs. I do hope that the dogs that were seized find wonderful homes. She was paralyzed for a while, but that doesn't excuse the conditions these poor dogs were living in.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Sad. (although the "reporter" says it's May 28th and it's obviously not which threw me off). She does have some nice dogs ; I hope they will get to have a life outside of a crate.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Whoever is narrating these videos is also responsible as far as I am concerned. Her own dogs are out in that filth, and she has obviously been involved in this operation for some time.

She may be trying to save herself by throwing Judy under the bus but the narrator obviously stood by and said nothing for a long time.

did I hear her say there is a Huerta Hof dog out there?


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

This is so disturbing to watch…Hopefully this place will be shutdown and those poor dogs placed in loving homes.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Those poor poor dogs! What awful conditions to be living in


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

According to a FB friend, Judy has somehow managed to make 48 dogs DISAPPEAR!
So, they cannot be seized and I don't know if she can still be charged.

She's been breeding a long time, and this is an ongoing situation. I think in the past she'd made enough efforts to improve the dog's conditions that she was able to avoid being charged. 

I've heard reports about the current conditions from 3 different sources now, so no doubt this is FOR REAL.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

In sleazing around on the various forums for DDR dogs and Facebook groups for years this is just a repeat of past behaviour and the dogs are shuffled around amongst other connected breeders in various states. This makes it hard for things to stick. And because discussion of the prior offenses got purged off other forums talk of this in the GSD communities is now made to feel like its just the rumor mill at work.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> According to a FB friend, Judy has somehow managed to make 48 dogs DISAPPEAR!
> So, they cannot be seized and I don't know if she can still be charged.
> 
> She's been breeding a long time, and this is an ongoing situation. I think in the past she'd made enough efforts to improve the dog's conditions that she was able to avoid being charged.
> ...


I don’t see anything wrong with her dogs going to other breeders if they are cared for and never go back to her. It is better than going into rescues and being speutered if they are good breeding stock from good lines. It’s hard to blame mental illness if she’s capable enough of moving and hiding 4 dozen dogs. She should be prosecuted and forced to get medical treatment if that is the reason, but never breed again.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Hellish said:


> In sleazing around on the various forums for DDR dogs and Facebook groups for years this is just a repeat of past behaviour and the dogs are shuffled around amongst other connected breeders in various states. This makes it hard for things to stick. And because discussion of the prior offenses got purged off other forums talk of this in the GSD communities is now made to feel like its just the rumor mill at work.


The video is proof it’s not a rumor. Why would reputable breeders cover for her?


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> I don’t see anything wrong with her dogs going to other breeders if they are cared for and never go back to her.


This is actually a well-known tactic of pet hoarders. They make the animals disappear for a while, usually by moving them to a new location that's just out of sight or having a sympathetic friend/family member watch them for a few days until the situation blows over, and then the animals magically reappear again, and sometimes even come with a few NEW ones.

I'd rather see them all spayed/neutered and rehomed than go through the hoarder shuffle. If those other breeders were going to keep her dogs and NOT return them, they wouldn't be sent there to begin with. Or they would report her AND the condition of her animals while keeping the dogs safely away. 

Hopefully SOMETHING can still be done, but it's so hard to catch this in the act the legal way because these types of people always know all the loopholes.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Rabidwolfie said:


> This is actually a well-known tactic of pet hoarders. They make the animals disappear for a while, usually by moving them to a new location that's just out of sight or having a sympathetic friend/family member watch them for a few days until the situation blows over, and then the animals magically reappear again, and sometimes even come with a few NEW ones.
> 
> I'd rather see them all spayed/neutered and rehomed than go through the hoarder shuffle. If those other breeders were going to keep her dogs and NOT return them, they wouldn't be sent there to begin with. Or they would report her AND the condition of her animals while keeping the dogs safely away.
> 
> Hopefully SOMETHING can still be done, but it's so hard to catch this in the act the legal way because these types of people always know all the loopholes.


It’s really a shame. I hope she doesn’t get away with it. Now they know who she is, it can be easier to get AC after her if it happens again.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I’ve heard these stories before. I remember someone recently being warned about this. These stories go back over 10 years at least. There could be a million reasons for this. People have tried to do something about it. People have also been supporting her with this information out there for a long time.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

This has been going on and talked about for years.....the cesspool that is the PDB forum has had numerous discussions going back 15 or more years....other people - like the now deceased Steve lino from Fla, a very knowledgeable DDR person - confirmed much of the past history and gnashed his teeth over this breeder for years! 

Feel so sorry for these dogs.....they need to be rehomed and given a good life by caring people - not used as canine ATMs no matter what their pedigrees

Lee


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> The video is proof it’s not a rumor. Why would reputable breeders cover for her?


There were pictures before and legal actions. 2007 or so. And I am thinking they should not be confused with reputable breeders.


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> The video is proof it’s not a rumor. Why would reputable breeders cover for her?


Some might want to claim one of her pups for their own. Regardless, the dogs are better off with someone else anyone, she can barely care for herself. I hope they all get found.


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

For those interested:











From Steve Lino,
_"All you people that stick up for Judy Malone better remember one thing> when you lay down with dogs you get up with fleas on you._
_You are very sick people to even deal with this woman. Do you need a wall to fall on you or what ?" -_steve lino





__





AltOstland - Page 1







www.pedigreedatabase.com






And you can watch more videos of Judy's place here:



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmVJ1BvrU9-pBGc-13lHSMw


----------

